# Http Client



## nightmare (20. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

schreibe gerade ein Programm, welches sich automatisch in einem Forum anmelden soll. Erhalte ledigllich die Fehlermeldung:
org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodDirector isRedirectNeeded
INFO: Redirect requested but followRedirects is disabled



```
import java.io.BufferedWriter;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileWriter;

import org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpClient;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.cookie.CookiePolicy;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.GetMethod;
import org.apache.commons.httpclient.methods.PostMethod;

public class Test {

	static final String loginSite = "...";


	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		// Client erstellen

		// Post-Methode zum Einloggen erstellen
		HttpClient client = new HttpClient();
		PostMethod postMethod1 = new PostMethod(loginSite);
		postMethod1.getParams().setCookiePolicy(
				CookiePolicy.BROWSER_COMPATIBILITY);
		postMethod1.addParameter("username", "..");
		postMethod1.addParameter("password", "..");
		postMethod1.addParameter("target", "/index.php");

		postMethod1.setFollowRedirects(false);
		client.executeMethod(postMethod1);
		String vOutputPost = postMethod1.getResponseBodyAsString();
```


----------



## Gast2 (20. Apr 2010)

Ist doch eigentlich ganz klar: Du sollst redirected werden, aber dein Client verweigert das 


```
org.apache.commons.httpclient.HttpMethodDirector isRedirectNeeded
```
und 

```
postMethod1.setFollowRedirects(false);
```
passt nicht zusammen denke ich mal


----------



## nightmare (21. Apr 2010)

Hi,

wie würde eine Lösung dafür aussehen?


----------



## nightmare (21. Apr 2010)

Hi,

hat viell. einer ein ähnliches, aber funktionierenes beispiel?


----------

